# Who uses plug in electric start and why?



## RickDangerous (Mar 27, 2017)

I am new to the snow throwing world, so explain this one to me please.

It takes 5-10 minutes to run and then re-coil an extension cord. It takes 3-5 seconds to pull start a snow blower. Why would anyone, EVER, use an extension cord to start their machine?

Theoretically if you are strong enough to manhandle a blower around your property you should be able to pull-start it as well, no? My last snow blower didn't have it, my new one does, but I can't imagine ever using it. To me the bigger units with an on-board battery make sense because they you can just flick a switch and hit the starter button. Downside of course is that it's one more battery to keep alive...haha.

Seriously though, why do people bother?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

My 5hp I pull start, my 9 & 10hp I use the electric start because of the high compression. On the nights of snow, I keep it near the back door where's there's an outlet outside though it will start easily pulling, but just in case.

However, I have no shed, garage is full, so my equipment is kept outside under a tarp.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

It overcomes cold engines completely and remembering to pull the starter cord enough to make sure the piston is top dead center to avoid having it kick back from not having compression release and reminding your shoulder who is boss. 

That is why I use my space heater to warm up my snow pups and all my other small engines and my truck as they barely bark when they start. The pups are so happy to be warm when they get to work. I also dry them off with the space heater to help them last longer as it dries out the salt sticking to the pups paddles and metal sides.

With the little electric ankle biters its a case of there are very light and I do not want to smell like engine exhaust and have to take a shower after every time I use it.


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

I use it sometimes, not always. Mostly because its cool and I get a kick out of it. The little Toro 2 stroke is so easy to pull and start its not worth it. In fact I used it for the first time last year after having the machine for 10 yrs give or take just to see if it actually worked and then maybe once since then.

The 8 hp Tecumseh takes a little more to pull but not so much that I rely on the electric start.

You know when it comes in handy, is when you're working on them and have to keep stopping and starting the engine.

My generator is $%#&! to pull start, more so since I use straight 30W oil so I use electric start on that a lot. A portable battery box is good for that one.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I put a new Briggs on one of my Ariens, with electric start, only because my wife was using it ... made it easier for her. I have a dedicated retractable cord going to it out of the ceiling.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

65165


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

my 1980's 10hp craftsman, Stored outside, 1 pull start


----------



## tomlct1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Usually pull start for the initial start, but electric start if I stop & start the engine, sometimes, especially my single-stage with a Tec Snow King 5 hp flathead engine. If it's not cooled off, it is sometimes hard for me to figure out how much to close the choke & prime it for a restart.


----------



## Attaboy (Jan 13, 2018)

You need to go back 40 - 50 years ago when them old Tecumseh's, Kohler's and Briggs could be real monsters to start, to make the starting task easier eventually 12 volt and 120 volt starting systems began to be offered as additional $$ options on some larger model displacement engines to make starting these suckers easier. Nowadays with electronic ignition, solid state & engine winterizing, OHV and all the other engine and modern manufacturing advancement engines below12-13 hp have become very easy to start just with the standard recoil pull starter, however modern technology has lowered the cost of electric starters to the point that it has almost become a standard option on most engines especially snow blower and residential lawn tractor destined engines. As modern life has forced many women or kids to operate all these machines without a hubby and this is a very good thing as well as for all who live longer and older.

Anyone remember the cotton ropes and wooden T handle we would coil around the engine recoil starter cup and yank on like maniacs to get engines started.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I mostly use mine first start of the year.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

I have used electric for many years . . . Not because I can't pull start, but simply because the POS plastic start pulleys used on many engines seem to break every few years, and I am sick and tired of getting robbed to replace a part that should have been metal to begin with. I have a 5' coiled cord that lives plugged in hanging next to the blower, so it's a matter of pulling the cord over about 18 inches, plugging on, hitting start, and go . . . It's actually easier than to pull start in that case, since I'd have to manually roll the blower out of the garage to get clearance to pull the rope . . . And yes, it does start in one to two pulls on the rope as well . . .


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

IMO . . .

Electric start comes into play when your engine is not tuned up well and is hard to start manually. The extra speed and duration of electric start vs. pull start often overcomes the issues of a bad carburetor or fuel.

For some . . . they are just not wanting (or able) to exert themselves :smile2:


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

tpenfield said:


> IMO . . .
> 
> Electric start comes into play when your engine is not tuned up well and is hard to start manually. The extra speed and duration of electric start vs. pull start often overcomes the issues of a bad carburetor or fuel.
> 
> For some . . . they are just not wanting to exert themselves :smile2:


I keep my equipment outdoors and usually i can start all of my snowblowers with the recoil starter, but with the recent stretch where the temperature was in the single digits like 7 days in a row, i had to use the electric starter.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

tpenfield said:


> IMO . . .
> Electric start comes into play when your engine is not tuned up well and is hard to start manually. The extra speed and duration of electric start vs. pull start often overcomes the issues of a bad carburetor or fuel.
> For some . . . they are just not wanting to exert themselves :smile2:


Everything I own and have owned would start on 1 or 2 pulls of a rope even from the off season. Untuned and neglected engines I guess are more commonplace requiring repeated cranking of a plug in. When I went to start the 1963 a couple months back *** was going on after the 3rd pull? I then realized the throttle lever was on stop, flipped it up the other way and varooom.:smile_big:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well I have a bad disc in my neck and a pinched nerve. for the first start of the season I don't even try to pull start any of my snowblowers. I have my nephew start the 3650r for it's first start of the season and I've never gotten the 824 to cold start by using the recoil starter and have a tough time pull starting it when the motor is warm


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I'd like electric start on my Stihl chainsaw - overcoming compression when it's the teens or twenties outside is sometimes a pain in the butt.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I use the electric start 100% of the time with my '71 Ariens, because it starts much easier than with the pull start. I never use the pull start, ever.

Wheel the snowblower over next to the open garage door.
(Start the clock)
Open the fuel valve under the gas tank.
Check that all levers are in the correct position for starting. (they always are, because I leave them set that way after the last use.)
(If its below 15F degrees I add a squirt of starting fluid into the carb)
Take the 10-foot extension cord off its hook on the wall, its already plugged in.
Put the cord in the starter.
Press the starter button for one second.
Move the choke lever over.
Remove the cord, put it back on the hook.
(Stop the clock)
Ready to roll..elapsed time: 20 seconds. 

Scot


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I usually pull-start mine. Though sometimes it is easier to use the electric start for the first start of the season. 

But as others mentioned, my machine is by other things in the garage, and it can be slightly awkward to get a good pull on the cord. The electric could help, especially if you have shoulder problems. It does typically start in 1-2 pulls, so it's not just a matter of the machine being poorly tuned. 

I think it's not a bad idea to use the electric starter periodically anyhow, just to keep it moving properly. Sometimes the gear that slides up to engage with the flywheel can apparently start sticking on its shaft. Better to have it still able to function, vs deciding you need it, and then realizing it's bound up somehow.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Attaboy said:


> Anyone remember the cotton ropes and wooden T handle we would coil around the engine recoil starter cup and yank on like maniacs to get engines started.


Yes I remember the old form of starter.
I also use the electric starter having old injuries from being hit by a truck. Easier and cheaper to plug them in that pay the chiropractor bills.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> I use the electric start 100% of the time with my '71 Ariens, because it starts much easier than with the pull start. I never use the pull start, ever.
> 
> Wheel the snowblower over next to the open garage door.
> (Start the clock)
> ...



heres how i start my st824, prime 2x, choke, pull cord once, take choke off immediately and shes ready to go. imo anything with a primer bulb should fire up first pull if maintained right. older tecumsehs with that stupid plate primer never go one pull


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

I have cords hanging from the ceiling, the kind that recoil back. It's easy to do. However, I never use the electric start. All my engines start on one pull. 

My older generator, however, I do use the 12v starter for that. It's hard to start, because it only runs a few times a year, it's a funny sort of engine. Has that updraft carb that I hate. Once running, it runs great, but sometimes getting it there is a bitch.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

the only reason i usually use the electric start is if the pull start is broken. otherwise i just use the pull start. if a machine is working and adjust properly is should start just fine with the pull start. i got no problem what so ever starting the 10.5hp engine on my big machine when it is cold out. i agree that i find the pull start way more convenient especially since i would have to roll the snowblower all the way around my 1 vehicle to get at a plug.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

As mr red said
st824 2 primes full choke starts 1/2 pull every time no matter the temp

28 414cc 3primes starts 1st pull

1332le 358 tec also started 1st pull 2 primes 1 click from full on the choke

imo anything with a primer bulb should start 1st pull if its running right


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

with full throttle and full choke i find most machines start pretty good with or without primer. my machine without a primer usually always starts on first pull that way


----------



## York v45 (Dec 27, 2014)

I am converting my 5hp Tecumseh to electric start. I'm just tired of having issues getting it going after storage. I only need it 1-3 times a year, so after storage ends up being everytime I need it.


----------



## Natty Bumpo (Jan 21, 2017)

Lots of reasons actually......


Like the time when I fell on some black ice and broke four ribs.........
Like when I am away from home and SWMBO has to fire up the SB.....
Like when its -20F in the pole barn, a couple of weeks ago......
Like when the recoil starter breaks, again.......


I will never buy a SB wo/ electric start again.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Interesting, I'll have to try adjusting my starting technique. I've been giving it 4-6 primer pushes. I'll have to try just 2, thanks. Heck, maybe I can join the 1-pull club!


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

Mine has an electric starter that I used twice. The pull start is pretty easy and I usually have to pull only once.

First time was when I got the blower to make sure the electric starter actually works.

Second time was last weekend as my pull starter was frozen and didn't do anything.


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

Given my age and a bad shoulder life is much better using electric start.
When I was much younger I never gave it much thought about having to use a pull start.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I hate pull starting machines. I always use electric start if I can. 

HSS HONDA, on board battery, no cords, turn key. I pull started the new engine the first time, and never since.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

dhazelton said:


> I'd like electric start on my Stihl chainsaw - overcoming compression when it's the teens or twenties outside is sometimes a pain in the butt.


stihl don't have a compression release button? my husky's do.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

The pro saws do.

I sent my ms362 to mastermind work saws for port work. Compression was increased, even with the relief... it’s a bear. But man it’s a monster!


----------



## bearman49709 (Apr 27, 2015)

Well lets see I'm a great grandfather, I've had my right shoulder operated on twice and it sounds like gears grinding when moved certain ways, I've had two operations on my right hand. My left shoulder just had two more cortisone shots on Monday, that hand has had four operations to include thumb replacement surgery.
If that's not enough for you I've fractured my spine seven times, have six bulged disk, bone spurs and a pinched sciatic nerve that needs surgery and have arthritis in everything I've just wrote about.

Now the good part, I always start mine with the pull rope with one or two pulls. My buddies since new has needed the electric start when cold and it takes several minutes turning over to start.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

both my sthil and husky saws have compression releases, blower wise like a few other old timers, a bad back thanks to wreak racing a top fuel drag boat lead to being fused at c 2-3 to t 1 and t10 to s1, a torn non repairable left biceps tendon, worn out rotator cuff in the right,worn out knees, means the shed housing the blower has 120 in it, choke, 2 primes and push the button. 

trick to pull cold starting is really simple 0w30 or 5w30 oil. the thinner oil makes for easier pulling .choke, a few pushes of the primer, 1 or 2 pulls


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

It sounds like most of us around here should join the old-farts club. I'll hit 67 soon, I prefer to use the push button start method, but sometimes I just want to be a tough guy and pull the rope.lain:


----------



## RickDangerous (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks and very interesting thoughts everyone! 

If I learned anything it's to push my primer bulb twice rather than 3-4 times.

Also--Maybe rig a setup so I have easy access to a retractable extension cord. The main time I see them being super helpful is when it's very cold and the carburetor engines are being finicky about starting. Alternatively, I think I just need to leave my choke open longer when it's below freezing...

Either way, some great insight and ideas in this thread.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm sure this topic was debated a lot at Ford during Model T production. "If you follow start procedures correctly no one needs an electric starter - a crank is good enough.'


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

dhazelton said:


> I'm sure this topic was debated a lot at Ford during Model T production. "If you follow start procedures correctly no one needs an electric starter - a crank is good enough.'


make me wonder about that crank adapter on the front of the 33 ford wagon i'm working on, how hard would it be to turn over a v8 flathead filled with 30w oil at 0 degs


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

dhazelton said:


> I'm sure this topic was debated a lot at Ford during Model T production. "If you follow start procedures correctly no one needs an electric starter - a crank is good enough.'





87 powershift said:


> make me wonder about that crank adapter on the front of the 33 ford wagon i'm working on, how hard would it be to turn over a v8 flathead filled with 30w oil at 0 degs


ahh, the good old days when men were men
LOL


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Well, first, congrats on making it to great grandfather, second for surviving all the surgeries_and_being able to yank a starter rope and third, maybe you should change your name to Bear Claw Chris Lapp (from Jeremiah Johnson) – one of his more famous quotes: _"I am Bear Claw Chris Lapp; bloodkin to the grizzer that bit Jim Bridger's ass! YOU are molesting my hunt!"_.

My dad (gone on now), myself, my son, a nephew and one of my grandsons just love that movie. We quote it all the time. (Well I quote it all the time).

Good going there bearman.




bearman49709 said:


> Well lets see I'm a great grandfather, I've had my right shoulder operated on twice and it sounds like gears grinding when moved certain ways, I've had two operations on my right hand. My left shoulder just had two more cortisone shots on Monday, that hand has had four operations to include thumb replacement surgery.
> If that's not enough for you I've fractured my spine seven times, have six bulged disk, bone spurs and a pinched sciatic nerve that needs surgery and have arthritis in everything I've just wrote about.
> 
> Now the good part, I always start mine with the pull rope with one or two pulls. My buddies since new has needed the electric start when cold and it takes several minutes turning over to start.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

We ought to be calling you The Six Million Dollar Man (Bionic Man?). You survived a lot there.

Some people don't know how hard you can hit waves at speed. 

I do like the compression release on one of my Husky saws.



87 powershift said:


> both my sthil and husky saws have compression releases, blower wise like a few other old timers, a bad back thanks to wreak racing a top fuel drag boat lead to being fused at c 2-3 to t 1 and t10 to s1, a torn non repairable left biceps tendon, worn out rotator cuff in the right,worn out knees, means the shed housing the blower has 120 in it, choke, 2 primes and push the button.
> 
> trick to pull cold starting is really simple 0w30 or 5w30 oil. the thinner oil makes for easier pulling .choke, a few pushes of the primer, 1 or 2 pulls


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

We're gonna get tagged for going off topic, but what the heck. 

Almost went with an MS 362, but ended up with a 562XP. Am interested in getting it ported and muffler modded. Sounds like you are happy with the modding.



drmerdp said:


> The pro saws do.
> 
> I sent my ms362 to mastermind work saws for port work. Compression was increased, even with the relief... it’s a bear. But man it’s a monster!


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Got to laugh about the old-fart club. I'm there according to anyone under 40 and not there to anyone over 70. :devil:

I pull my HS828 about 99% of the time and use the key on my 1332 about 95% of the time. I find there is a difference between a well used 7-8hp and a newer 11-13hp engine. I still do pull the 13 from time to time, but it does require a bit more effort on my part.



jonnied12 said:


> It sounds like most of us around here should join the old-farts club. I'll hit 67 soon, I prefer to use the push button start method, but sometimes I just want to be a tough guy and pull the rope.lain:


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

I will never buy a snowblower without electric start and actually prefer a 2 cycle + electric start since it cranks over really fast (no cold oil in the crankcase). When you pass 60 years old you'll understand lol.
On all my 4 stroke machines I use 5/30 Mobil 1. Even in summer.


----------



## jim5554 (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm 70 years old with a bad back. I have three ruptured discs and spinal stenosis. My current snow blower is an 11.5 hp Ariens and its my first with electric start. I used it once when I first got the machine.. It hasn't been used in 5 years, even on the first start of the year. I use stabilizer all winter long. At the end of the season I run the tank dry and change the oil. At the start of the next season I fill the tank with fresh stabilized gas, hit the primer button a few times, put the choke on one click short of full and pull the cord. She never takes more than two pulls. You're right. I don't need an electric starter but it's sure nice to have. 
For those that are wondering, auto turn is a lifesaver for anyone with back problems. Plowing my 75ft two car driveway is little more than a cold weather stroll. I can control the machine easily with one hand.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Well, I tried reducing my priming method from 4-6 pushes, to 2. And even with having run the carb bowl dry during the last use, it started in 1 pull! It's fairly typical for it to need 2 pulls. This is hardly exhaustive evidence, but I'll stick with 2 primes for now, thanks!


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Wow, never thought all you guys were so broken down and can't pull an engine string, how do you lace up your boots to make it outside?:smile2: I think that a lot of money could be made by designing a draw bar between a snowblower and Lark scooter, would that be with or without chains?:wink2:


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

DriverRider said:


> I think that a lot of money could be made by designing a draw bar between a snowblower and Lark scooter, would that be with or without chains?:wink2:


A jokingly-suggested snowblower / Lark hybrid, would that then be a Snark?


----------



## NorthMaine (Feb 9, 2015)

Briggs 1550 snow series, never. Choke, prime 3-4 times, always starts one pull and when I say pull, I am not by any means over exerting myself putting my whole body into it and throwing out my shoulder. Thing is an absolute dream to start. By the time I pull out a cord, plug it in and try to use the electric start, I could have started/shut it off at least a handful of times.


----------



## Bobmorrisonjr (Nov 7, 2016)

Yup, I use the electric starter on my new machine, because of my bad back. I have an outlet just 2 feet from the machine, in the un heated basement where I store the machine. I plug the cord in, turn on the fuel, set the choke, Prime two pumps, hit the starter, unplug cord, hang it on the hook, and am out the door in less than 30 seconds. NO, I don’t wait minutes to warm up the machine, never did it on my old one, and it still runs fine, even after 40 years, it was just time to upgrade to a new machine, as parts were starting to wear out and break. I learned a long time ago to work smarter, not harder.


----------



## KVacek (Jan 9, 2015)

dhazelton said:


> I'm sure this topic was debated a lot at Ford during Model T production. "If you follow start procedures correctly no one needs an electric starter - a crank is good enough.'


It is. My '16 Model T starts on the first pull most of the time, occasionally as soon as I put the magneto switch on "Battery" and the 12V dry cell sparks off a cylinder. First start of the season might take a few pulls, depending on whether or not I drain some gas first.

Of course, I've been starting that car since 1969.


----------



## KVacek (Jan 9, 2015)

I'd love a starter for my PowerShift 824 or Powershift 828, but I just can't bring myself to spend the money. Best starting improvement I made to my snowblowers was discovering 0W-30 synthetic oil. Stored in an open shed in Chicago area weather, mine spins quickly by hand and starts first pull most every time. Pulls like it's summer, and the engine gets good oil flow from the first revolutions. Once warmed to operating temperature, 10W-30 and even straight 30 are still thinner than 0W is cold, so the engine does NOT suffer from thin oil.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

KVacek said:


> I made to my snowblowers was discovering 0W-30 synthetic oil. Stored in an open shed in Chicago area weather, mine spins quickly by hand and starts first pull most every time. Pulls like it's summer, and the engine gets good oil flow from the first revolutions. * Once warmed to operating temperature, 10W-30 and even straight 30 are still thinner than 0W is cold, so the engine does NOT suffer from thin oil.*


Interesting ! This is a fact, or you are guessing. I am just very surprised.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

It is fact. Well noted and documented. Google it! 0w-30 synthethic is the best in exteremely cold weather


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

0w oil is thinner than the other grades, too thin for warm weather use.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

I've avoided needing the electric start so far. So far. The hand starting ritual offers insight into the condition of carburetor and ignition. If it takes more than one pull I'm interested. More than two I'm concerned. More than that I need to make sure I didn't run it out of fuel or leave the fuel valve closed. I haven't lived the hard broken-bones and arthritis lives that some report. Nothing has been torn, ripped or bitten off. So far. In my sixties I can still pull on the rope. But that could change in a heartbeat. The electric start is there for that moment. I should probably try it once just to make sure it actually works. For that moment.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Yup! In the storm this week, a coworker had the pull-start cord come right out of his machine. Then he found that the starter pawls had broken as well. So he tried the electric starter, and off he went. 

But if the electric one had rusted up from disuse, that could be a problem, even if you don't normally need it. I'd run the electric at least once a season, just to give it some exercise, and help keep it functional.


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> Yup! In the storm this week, a coworker had the pull-start cord come right out of his machine. Then he found that the starter pawls had broken as well. So he tried the electric starter, and off he went.
> 
> But if the electric one had rusted up from disuse, that could be a problem, even if you don't normally need it. I'd run the electric at least once a season, just to give it some exercise, and help keep it functional.


 :iagree:


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

That's pretty much my thought as well. In my space, the electric is easy, and save the pull for backup . . . harder to go wrong than the other way around.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Electric starters are awesome for fogging at the end of the season (_fuel source removed & ignition grounded)_ as well as checking spark & compression.


----------



## KVacek (Jan 9, 2015)

vinnycom said:


> 0w oil is thinner than the other grades, too thin for warm weather use.
> 
> 
> Those charts DO NOT show 0W-30, just straight 0W, which itself indeed thins out when warmed. The key is the multiviscosity additives - viscosity index improvers - which maintain that 0 weight when the engine is warmer. Look at the chart for 5W-30, which you did include. 0W-30 would be very similar though a slight bit thinner.
> ...


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

i was responding to the post stating that 0w was not the thinnest, but by its definition it is. im not arguing that 0w30 is thinner than 5w30, its by its grade of 0w.

edit. but 0w30 seems to be the best oil for motors, cars and alike, especially in cold weather climate


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

0w30
5w30
10w30
30w
They are all 30w when the engine is hot.
The 0w, 5w, 10w, comes into play when you are freezing your fingers off getting the blower started.:smile_big:


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

Uh oh an oil discussion, this could get heated.


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

Jatoxico said:


> Uh oh an oil discussion, this could get heated.


Yeah, but it will still be 30w once the "discussion gets heated".:icon_whistling:


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I got an plug-in starter on my single stage Honda because my wife wanted it. She's never used it and neither have I. In fact, I re-purposed the starter bracket for an LED headlight ( http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/130714-pic-led-light-added-hs520.html ).

Hondas start so easy, I never needed it. But I get some people with shoulder issues worse than mine might.

On my bigger Honda I do love the battery start though.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I have various pieces of equipment (mostly Honda and Yamaha) with electric start.

If it is 120v I'd only use it to make sure it works, for checking compression or if it has a problem starting.

If it is a 12v turn key starting system is a no brainer and I'll use that feature 99% of the time......


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

I'll confess that if it has an electric starter and I'm near the outlet, I use the electric start, and I have convinced myself that snow blowing the drive is exercise enough. My machine usually starts first or second pull, so if it's not near a plug...pull I do, but most times it is parked in a dry covered area by an outlet.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

jrom said:


> Got to laugh about the old-fart club. I'm there according to anyone under 40 and not there to anyone over 70. :devil:


I'm definitely there too. And kinda likin' it....

YEAH YOU KIDS! GET OFF MY %$#@! LAWN!


----------



## KOBO (Jul 15, 2017)

It is a blessing when the pull cord mechanism becomes disabled and you still have hours of blowing to do. I keep an extension cord & 750 watt power inverter in the truck just for that purpose.


----------



## northframingham (Jan 6, 2018)

*On my old ariens 926LE it was a bitch to pull. the machine would move, with each pull. (so I used the electric start)

On my new Ariens Hydro Pro, the pull is easy and shorter! (so I use the pull start)*


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

My Briggs 21m214 15.5 is a dream to pull start. 2-4 primes and one pull also. It is like being a lumber jack and sawing a log in half. :grin: It is way... easier than (the old pain in the back side) H-70 Tecumseh was. So when the electric start went on her back in... 1985 I think it was, I never pulled started her again until somewhere around 2008 or 2009 maybe... when I got a little daring to try and pull start her.

So I always pull start the Briggs, but it is nice to know that the electric start is there if I need it. 



NorthMaine said:


> Briggs 1550 snow series, never. Choke, prime 3-4 times, always starts one pull and when I say pull, I am not by any means over exerting myself putting my whole body into it and throwing out my shoulder. Thing is an absolute dream to start. By the time I pull out a cord, plug it in and try to use the electric start, I could have started/shut it off at least a handful of times.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

northframingham said:


> *On my old ariens 926LE it was a bitch to pull. the machine would move, with each pull. (so I used the electric start)
> *


If you still have it, it's an OHV engine, so the valve clearances may need to be adjusted. If the clearance is too large, the compression release won't work properly, and it will be hard to pull.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

My Briggs 305 engine is a beast to pull manually. I believe the compression release mechanism on the camshaft is broken. I checked the valves and they clearance is spot on. 

When rotating the engine by hand with the plug out, there is no blip on either of the valves when the piston approaches TDC, which more or less confirms my suspicion. I'm not going to tear down the engine to fix it unless I have to. The electric start works and I have a nice long extension cord with 14GU wire in case it runs out of gas at the end of the driveway. 

Running out of gas would be strictly my fault as it's easy enough to fill before starting the job, and the job only takes 25 minutes worst case which is way less than a tank of gas.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

RickDangerous said:


> I am new to the snow throwing world, so explain this one to me please.
> 
> It takes 5-10 minutes to run and then re-coil an extension cord. It takes 3-5 seconds to pull start a snow blower. Why would anyone, EVER, use an extension cord to start their machine?
> 
> ...


It does not take 5 minutes to get an extension cord out, mine is always plugged in right by the garage door, where the blower rolls out. 

I believe it takes me the same time to plug in the electric start, prime, choke etc, as it would to try and pull the engine over. To really justify using the electric, my compression release is toast. Trying to pull my engine manually often results in the machine moving across the floor rather than the engine spinning.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That's a bummer, sorry. I was just helping a coworker diagnose hard-pulling on his mom's OHV Briggs-powered machine. It was a bear to pull-start, and the electric start was unable to spin the engine properly unless the flywheel was rotated manually to just past the compression stroke. That gave it a chance to build some momentum, and push though the next compression stroke. 

But he was lucky, adjusting the valve clearances made it easier to start again. Sorry to hear that's not the case for yours.


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

skutflut said:


> My Briggs 305 engine is a beast to pull manually. I believe the compression release mechanism on the camshaft is broken. I checked the valves and they clearance is spot on.
> 
> When rotating the engine by hand with the plug out, there is no blip on either of the valves when the piston approaches TDC, which more or less confirms my suspicion. I'm not going to tear down the engine to fix it unless I have to. The electric start works and I have a nice long extension cord with 14GU wire in case it runs out of gas at the end of the driveway.
> 
> Running out of gas would be strictly my fault as it's easy enough to fill before starting the job, and the job only takes 25 minutes worst case which is way less than a tank of gas.


 Kind of like an old Harley with kick start. Don't get it just right, and it will just about throw you over the handle bars when it kicks back.:sad2:


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

1.Todays carbs are now EPA required non adjustable and over time, can be harder and harder to start. Electric Start


2. If for some reason engine becomes flooded to some degree. Electric Start


3. My two stroke one recently became impossible to pull start when I needed to use it. Electric got is started. Later took off covers and found primer line came off the carb, replaced and now a one maybe two pull start.


4. Elderly or injury prone folks. LOVE electric start. 


5. Guess what? someday you'll age and discover electric start is you friend.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

I find it hard to pull start my Tecumseh 10HP when it's really cold. After a few tried, that's when I plug in the electric start. Anyone else find these engines hard to get going in the cold?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Oh man. I’m in number 4. Darn.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

vinnycom said:


> i was responding to the post stating that 0w was not the thinnest, but by its definition it is. im not arguing that 0w30 is thinner than 5w30, its by its grade of 0w.
> 
> edit. *but 0w30 seems to be the best oil for motors, cars and alike, especially in cold weather climate*


and here i am running 15W40 in my truck lol. it is a bit slow turning at -20*C and whines a bit but always starts. my truck also has great compression which likely doesn't help things any. 170psi accross all 8 cylinders. 


Dannoman said:


> I find it hard to pull start my Tecumseh 10HP when it's really cold. After a few tried, that's when I plug in the electric start. Anyone else find these engines hard to get going in the cold?


have you done an oil change on it? i got a 10.5hp on my 1 machine and it really don't seem that bad to start even at -20C(4*F). i think the oil has a huge effect on it at those temps especially if the oil has not been changed in a while.


----------



## colin.p (Dec 14, 2016)

jrom said:


> We're gonna get tagged for going off topic, but what the heck.
> 
> Almost went with an MS 362, but ended up with a 562XP. Am interested in getting it ported and muffler modded. Sounds like you are happy with the modding.


You can't go too wrong having the "chimp" do your saw, Mastermind does good work from what I gather. He is not too hard to find.:wink2:


----------



## colin.p (Dec 14, 2016)

I have to use the pull start as my shed has no power to it. I could run a 50 foot extension cord but would rather not. However, I have been threatening to run power out to the shed the past few years and have a couple plugs put in. When/if that ever gets done, I will more than likely use the electric start just because.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

Dannoman said:


> I find it hard to pull start my Tecumseh 10HP when it's really cold. After a few tried, that's when I plug in the electric start. Anyone else find these engines hard to get going in the cold?


mine 10hp is real easy, kept outside, something could be up w/yours


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

jonnied12 said:


> Kind of like an old Harley with kick start. Don't get it just right, and it will just about throw you over the handle bars when it kicks back.:sad2:


I may be dating myself, but I used to have a similar problem on a BSA 441 Victor motorcycle. It was a single cylinder bike with gobs of torque, but if you didn't start it just so, you got to fly to your destination ( at least the first 5 feet) instead of ride.


----------



## sabastianbaines (Dec 23, 2020)

RickDangerous said:


> I am new to the snow throwing world, so explain this one to me please.
> 
> It takes 5-10 minutes to run and then re-coil an extension cord. It takes 3-5 seconds to pull start a snow blower. Why would anyone, EVER, use an extension cord to start their machine?
> 
> ...


When you put it away for the summer(remember you're supposed to shut the gas off and burn it all out of the carburetor) and then again when you start it for the first time in the winter. Also when you work on an engine, it's a lot easier to diagnose things with an electric start. i.e. when you're trying to see if you're getting a spark and you're holding the sparkplug in one hand and trying to pull with the other. At times like these I like to electric start. I just wonder why they don't have 12V electric start. Seem's like a pair of little 12V's wired parallel on each side of the auger housing would make a nice weight and cut the steel bar weight out.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

I like having it on the Toro, because while it usually starts easily, there were a few years where it was a beast to get going and the electric starter made all the difference. Especially with 2 stroke engine no heavy oil in the crankcase it cranks over very fast. Would definitely get it on a new one.....


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I know this is an older thread, I'll add my reasons for using an electric starter. Get T-boned by a truck, it can really mess your back up. I have troubles rope pulling my 10HP, the back won't do it where the electric starter will.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

damaged rotator cuffs in both shoulders.......you'll see someday.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

The 120V electric starter on my Honda HS80K1TAS helped out several times when the recoil starter froze up at -15F; and the few times when I flooded it. The 12V starter on the HSS1332ATD is MUCH more useful, although it starts on a single pull of the recoil starter, too.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

I have a herniated disc in my neck and I try to avoid activities that can upset it, such as yanking on pull starts in the cold.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Ironic after this thread, we got dumped on last night. Forecast was for 7", thing was with drifting it ran 12"-24" in spots. Blew snow last night at around 3"-4", worked just fine. Today went out to see what it was like, that's where I found all the drifting. Plugged the blower in and at -3 degrees F, the bendix gear on the starter was stuck from what I could tell on the Searsasaurus. Thought about getting the Ariens out, but decided to try rope pulling the 10 HP. 3d pull and it fired off, which was good as I don't know how many times I could have pulled the rope on it. After an hour or so of blowing, the engine heat was hot enough to loosen the bendix gear up, working again!
The Searsasaurus did so much better than any of the neighborhood blowers did.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

People with medical issues.


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

I too use the electric start for the same reasons (8hp HM80 & MTD 370-su). I have arthritis in my hands and cannot grip / lift / pull good. It is also handy when it dry starts and you need to prime feed it to get it running. Once running and warmed up, I some times can rope started it if I stall it.


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

My mother and father in law have a nice older JD blower. They were going away on holidays one winter and we were taking care of the house. He showed me how so start the blower by turning on the fuel shutoff, using the primer and the choke, setting the throttle, and the electric start that he said he always used. Of course, we got a dump of snow and I was looking forward to firing up the beast to get it all taken care of. After wheeling it out of the garage I got all of the pre-flight requirements done and rather than plug it in to start gave the recoil a pull. It broke! When they got home and I fessed up to breaking his recoil on the blower he asked me "why the hell did you use the recoil when I showed you how to use the electric start"? Good point I guess! Luckily he still worked at the local JD dealership and was able to find parts to repair the recoil. It probably hasn't been used since it was repaired.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

No doubt the rope just rotted away, just sitting there never used for years ... certainly not your fault.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

You probably did him a favour by trying to pull start it and exposing the cord issue.
If he had an electric starter issue and then tried the pull start he would have been shoveling.

It's a good idea to use the pull start once in a while to keep it exercised and expose any issues


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't remember what it was but unfortunately it wasn't the rope. Something in the recoil broke. He did find the parts though! I pulled the recoil off and had it waiting on the bench for him when he got home. Maybe if I do the same with the one on my little generator that needs fixing he would do the same?


----------

